#    (14) >   >   13 . .   , 5  .

## yulia7

5       .  . 
1)  , .    5 ,  , 18.*  5- .
 13 ..  6  ;  ,  .
2)  , ;  , , ,  ,  , ;  ,   .
3)    :   ,  ,  , .  : , , , ,  . .
     (  ).
4)  12000++, -,  5000 .  !
 , , , ,      ,  .
. +7-952-247-81-54

----------

